# Viper engines



## co1615

Who makes Viper engines? Earthquake uses them on a mini-tiller.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

http://www.viperengines.com/


----------



## newz7151

*********


----------



## co1615

Saw that link already. I know Earthquake uses Tecumseh on the auger. Not sure if there is any Viper/Tecumseh connection?


----------



## justin3

If you can post a picture I can Identify it, more then likely its a china knock off like on some china made mopeds.


----------

